# Need to update Kontakt?..help



## TerryD (Nov 25, 2017)

So...the question is - Ive caught the Black Friday bug and just HAVE to have a new string library or I'll die. Thing is, I'm looking at both Light & Sound's Chamber Strings and NI Symphonic Series String Ensemble (which I may or may not be entitled to a crossover price - but that's another question for another day/group). Both of these require Kontakt 5.6.8 which is a few versions above mine (eh..dont laugh, Kontakt 5 v3.10.4 ). Question - if I update to v 5.6.8 and find that all the problems that could go wrong with it DO go wrong, will I be able to get back to v3.10.4). Also, and this may make things easier, can I have the free Kontakt player installed alongside full Kontakt???

AHH - so just found out you cant install Player if full Kontakt is already installed.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2017)

All of the so-called "legacy" Kontakt (5.6.6 and below) versions can be downloaded and installed if you have problems and need to revert. You can get 5.3x here after logging in:

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/

As much as I _despise_ Native Access and the new system, it's a fact of life if you want to use newer Kontakt libraries. And to be fair, I haven't had any problems (other than the irritations that were purposefully designed by NI to be irritating). Everything is working fine, PC, W7 64.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2017)

fwiw I stayed away from updating Kontakt for quite a while after hearing the horror stories early adopters experienced w/ Native Access updating to K5.68.
I was parked in K5.66 for months.......
Finally I made the move to update Kontakt after purchasing several libraries during this deluge of Black Friday sales that required updating Kontakt via Native Access.
Reluctantly I updated Kontakt to K5.71 a few days ago and was pleasantly surprised how well NA now works!
Kontakt 5.71 seems totally OK.
I also updated several libraries and synths that had available updates without any problems.
Updating and authorizing libraries and synths via Native Access is quick ,works and is well implemented.
Now I actually prefer Native Access over Service Center!
I'm using OSX 10.10 on my Mac Pro,I say go for it!


----------



## TerryD (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok guys..thanks. I'm going to cross my fingers, close my eyes and jump in. If I'm not back by tomorrow send someone to my studio to check on me. lol


----------

